# Rupture de contrat



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes 
J’ai appris il y’a tout juste une semaine que l’on me retirait un enfant cause déménagement et date du départ le 16 décembre 
Début du contrat 01/04/2021 sur 42 semaines travaillées à raison de 153.74 h mensuel 
Hors mis les indemnités de rupture que me doivent les parents ?
Parce que là, je suis pris de cours pour trouver autre chose et jamais eu de départ en cours d année 
Merci beaucoup et bonne journée à toutes


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Septembre 2022)

En année incomplète, les parents vous devront à la fin du contrat le salaire de décembre déduis de la période non travaillée du 17/12 au 31/12 ( calcul cour de cassation à utilisé), l'indemnité de congés payés pour la période allant du 01/06/2022 au 16/12/2022, l'indemnité de licenciement de 1/80 ieme de tous les bruts perçus.... à verser en brut également et la régul de salaire si celle ci s'avère positive. 
Les documents qu'ils ont à vous remettre sont le certificat de travail, attestation assedic et solde de tout compte


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Petite question : votre employeur vous a signifier le retrait d'enfant officiellement ?  C'est à dire par rar ou remise en main propre du courrier ?

Les fins de contrat se calculent de la même manière quelque soit la date de fin de contrat.


----------



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

Non , c’est juste verbale, la maman attend mi octobre la date définitive de son départ de l’entreprise mi décembre normalement


----------



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

Autre question, si je démissionne ai je le droit au indemnités de rupture et CP qu’ils me doivent peut-être ?


----------



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

Les parents ont pris 8 semaines sur 10 donc pour mi décembre comment je calcule les indemnités de CP
Désolé je suis pas neuneu mais après cette nouvelle je m’embrouilles dans les calculs de fin de contrat


----------



## assmatzam (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Pour que le contrat se termine au 16 décembre, les parents doivent vous présenter votre lettre le 17 novembre 

Vous aurez divers calculs à effectuer 
À faire dans ce sens précis 
1) CCC sur salaire de décembre (déduction du 17-31 décembre) 

2) régularisation de salaire 
Comparaison entre le total des salaires bruts perçus depuis le début du contrat avec le total des salaires bruts dus sans prendre en compte les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires) 

3) calculer l'iccp de fin de contrat 
Donc les CP acquis depuis le 1er juin 

Comparaison entre maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus depuis le 1er juin 2022 au 16 décembre 2022 

4) indemnité de fin de contrat 
Calculer le Total des salaires bruts perçus depuis le début du contrat / 80 = indemnité de rupture 
Non soumise à cotisation 
Nul besoin de la convertir en net


----------



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos cela va beaucoup m’aider 😁


----------



## assmatzam (23 Septembre 2022)

Si vous démissionnez de ce contrat 
Pas de prime de rupture 
Impossible de vous inscrire à pôle emploi pour avoir une indemnisation 
Si vous touchez déjà un complément de pôle emploi, vos droits seront suspendu durant 4 mois à minima 

Donc en résumé ne démissionnez surtout pas et attendez sagement votre lettre de licenciement 

Pourquoi voulez-vous démissionner si ce n'est pas indiscret


----------



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

C’est parce que j’ai une seule opportunité avec des parents pour remplacer le départ de celui qui déménage , mais la maman reprend le travail mi novembre et le départ de celui qui s’en va est mi décembre et avec la nouvelle loi je ne peux pas faire de dépassement exceptionnel pour anticipé et je ne peux pas perdre ce nouveau contrat qui est une vrai opportunité


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Septembre 2022)

Démission= pas d'indemnités de rupture.


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

Dans ce cas 3 solutions:
- tu démissionnes (perd ton indemnité de rupture et suspend tous tes ARE durant minimum 4 mois)
- tu demandes une dérogation à ta PMI pour commencer à accueillir le nouveau avant le départ de l'ancien (elle n'est pas obligée d'accepter, surtout tant que tu n'as pas la confirmation officielle de la date de fin car si au moment de faire la lettre de rupture elle change d'avis tu te retrouverais avec un enfant supplémentaire pendant plus que un mois). A toi de démontrer que ça ne devrait être que pour un mois (avoir la lettre de rupture au moment où tu demande la dérogation), ou bien que tu serais bien apte à poursuivre si ça durait plus longtemps?
Perso j'ai demandé une 4eme place précisément pour ces situations: elle me permet si je le veux de devancer le départ d'un de mes 3 contrat.
- la prochaine décale son retour à son poste en prenant un congés parental pour t'attendre, en espérant que la précédente libère bien la place à la date donnée.

Cette Maman est sympa de t'avertir avant car cela te permet de chercher, d'avoir plus de temps pour trouver le contrat qui pourrait prendre la suite au bon moment.
Mais attention, tu ne peux t'engager fermement avec une autre famille tant que tu n'as pas la lettre de rupture en main. Cette Maman l'a d'ailleurs bien compris car elle souhaite attendre elle même d'avoir la certitude de la date jusqu'à laquelle elle aurait besoin de toi. Ce serait d'ailleurs un vilain coup dure que de se retrouver sans mode de garde durant un mois avant de déménager: quelles seraient ses chances de trouver une AM qui accepte pour seulement un mois? En t'avertissant à l'avance elle a pris le risque que tu démissionne avant, c'est pourquoi elle ne te devrait pas alors l'indemnité de rupture.

C'est le problème de notre metier. Nous bloquons une place jusqu'à preuve du contraire. La rupture est libre sans raison particulière à apporter.

C'est pour ça que j'ai à présent dans mon contrat un préavis de 2 mois (comme beaucoup de crèches) ainsi une Famille qui a besoin de stopper le contrat doit se positionner officiellement avec un délai plus important qui me permet de mon côté de pouvoir m'engager fermement avec une autre famille, ne pas laisser passer une opportunité. 
De leur côté ils savent aussi qu'ils auraient alors 2 mois pour me trouver une remplaçante si c'est moi qui démissionne, bien sur.


----------



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

Le problème c’est que je ne peux pas anticipé avec dérogation pour un mois, la nouvelle loi stipule que je dois avoir 3 enfants de plus de 3 ans pour pouvoir y prétendre et la puéricultrice me l’a confirmé par mail
Donc la nouvelle maman n’a pas le choix de reprendre un mois avant le départ de l’autre enfant, donc je vais devoir sûrement demander à la maman qui déménage si elle a la possibilité de le retirer avant surtout qu’elle m’a prévenu que maintenant et je peux pas rester sans rien à sa place 
Quel casse tête 😬


----------



## Caro52 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 3 enfants de + de 3 ans ; vous êtes agréée pour combien d'enfants ; quel âge ont vos accueillis ?


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

Tu peux lui demander mais elle ne seras pas obligée d'accepter et dans ce cas tu seras bien obligée ou de démissionner ou de laisser passer ce contrat en esperant qu'un autre se profilera rapidement.
Peut être que dans une semaine ton tel sonnera pour une demande pour début janvier et là ce sera cool. Encore qu'il te faudra attendre la lettre de rupture officielle pour t'engager fermement quand même. C'est pourquoi un préavis plus long serait plus pratique, n'est ce pas?!


----------



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

Je suis agréé pour 4 enfants 
Âge des loulous 
28 mois
26 mois
21mois
4 mois


----------



## Caro52 (23 Septembre 2022)

3 enfants de + de 3 ans ????


----------



## Caro52 (23 Septembre 2022)

ah oui vous êtes "coincée "


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Septembre 2022)

L'autre solution, attendre la lettre de rupture,  et annoncer que vous ne désirez pas effectuer le préavis et que vous dédommagerez l'employeur. 
Vous serez donc'libre pour l'accueil du nouveau sans perdre vos droits à polemploi. 

Oui peut-être que l'employeur A sera embêté mais vous l'êtes aussi.😉


----------



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

Indemnités rupture de contrat c’est le salaire indemnités d’entretien inclus ?


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Septembre 2022)

Ben non les indemnités d'entretien ne sont pas du salaire !
Indemnités de rupture = 1/80eme du total des salaires brut depuis le début de l'accueil.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Septembre 2022)

L'indemnité de rupture porte sur l'ensemble des salaires bruts perçus durant le contrat. 

Les indemnités d'entretien ne sont pas un élément du salaire. 

L'IR, est désormais de 1.80 au minimum,  somme due telle qu'elle est calculée,  car non soumises à cotisations.


----------



## Betty (23 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup à toutes pour toutes ces infos, ça va bien m’aider 
Excellent week-end


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

Ah oui bonne idée metal, pas de préavis, contre indemnité de la part de la salariée. 
Cela evite néanmoins la demission (qui suspend les ARE sinon). Par contre l'indemnité de préavis non exécuté risque alors d'être plus importante que l'indemnité de rupture mais au moins tu ne passes pas à côté du nouveau contrat.

Sinon tu attends sagement. Si un contrat n'arrive pas au bon moment, tu t'inscris au POLEmploi pour demander une ARE qui comblerait en partie au moins le manque à gagner?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Septembre 2022)

Oui mais en fin de contrat reste l'iccp, et la régularisation éventuelle, bien sûr c'est un manque à gagner, mais si c'est pour ne pas louper un contrat prometteur.


----------

